# Protect Yourself from Medicare Indentity Theft



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2018)

More information here.  



> *Guard your card and protect your personal information*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks, SeaBreeze.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 17, 2018)

The new Medicare cards will be coming in the mail.  You can sign up here for an e-mail notification of when it will arrive...so you can be watching for it.

https://www.medicare.gov/newcard/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 19, 2018)

It's about time they started issuing cards without SS number on them! I was so relieved when Aetna HMO, my retiree health plan. notified me not to use the government issued medicare card for doctor visits, but the one they issue that has a combination of numbers and letters no where near what my SS # is.  I even stopped giving my full SS number on medical forms given at doctors' offices; only give the last four. So far no one has said anything about the missing numbers.


----------

